
This Teenager Became the First AI Creation to Pass the Turing Test - adanhawth
https://www.fastcompany.com/3031650/this-teenager-just-became-the-first-ai-creation-to-pass-the-turing-test
======
gridspy
Unfortunately fake. Also, convincing just one Judge isn't really great
success.

"Update: It turns out that the judges and test were as artificial as Eugene.
The event was organized by a well-known prankster. We regret having been
duped. On the other hand, chatbots on Twitter are fooling humans into thinking
they are real all the time. "

